# PACK GIVEAWAY/Rocky Mountain Pack Systems



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

personally I like the number games... that's about as random as it gets if you let the computer pick the number. There is a site that does that... something like random.org or something to that effect.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

i'm always interested in a game!!!


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

maybe we will just do the number thing, that is the easiest way I know how. Gone from the computer till tomorrow. IF we get a new idea between now and then great, if not we will start the numbers game. Get your guessing hats on!!


----------



## Asinglearrow (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow another one! Man that's cool. Im out of this one! I was lucky enough to win the last one and i have to say couldnt ask for a better product or person to deal with! Good luck to all who enter!


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

*Rules of the game*

:wav::wav:
Thanks Asingle. glad you like it. 
K All, lets get this thing started. Number is between 1000 and 1999
3 prizes to give away. I will announce them soon. Start your Guesses!!
RULES ARE:
1 Guess every 24 hours only. any more and you are dq'd. 
We will end the game when the correct number is drawn for the pack. THen the other 2 items will be those closest. OR August 3rd, Noon Mountain time. WHoever is the closest 3 guesses at that time will be the winner. SHipping also free to the lower 48. 

THats it!! Start those guesses!!
If any other rules are needed as we get going I may have missed we will add them at my discretion. Ill give you a hint, its not 1000............


----------



## Crunchy (May 24, 2006)

525 is my guess. Come on Lucky!!!!


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

If anyone was wondering, simply reply to the thread with your guess, dont send it pm. to hard for me to keep track of.................Crunchy 1000-1999..........if you want to try again


----------



## sddeer (Mar 31, 2003)

1501


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

1010.


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

you can check out our packs at www.rockymountainpacks.com for more info. 
Still trying to decide what pack to put up for the contest.............


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

1986 Thanks for the chance!


----------



## justhunting (Jan 15, 2009)

1234


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

*$*

1286 is my lucky guess


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

1480


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll give it a try
1543


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

1999


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

1273


----------



## hoyt-a-tack (Aug 2, 2007)

1981


----------



## onetohunt (Nov 27, 2002)

1963


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

1350


----------



## limbsaver73 (Jan 28, 2009)

*my guess*

1973


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

1970


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

1834


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

1485


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

1400, subtract a grand and that is how big my bull will be (I wish)


----------



## XzyluM (Nov 19, 2008)

1645


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

1978 is a goodun


----------



## HUNTERMAGNUM (Dec 7, 2003)

1313


----------



## timike (Mar 4, 2006)

1951


----------



## MI_Archer (Mar 6, 2009)

1333 thanks for the chance good luck to all!


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

I am going with 1979


----------



## soaringeagle (Jun 2, 2008)

1652


----------



## Getterdunn (May 1, 2006)

1977


----------



## law651 (Jul 7, 2005)

*1186*

1186


----------



## Hoyts&HD's (Jun 17, 2007)

I/m going with 1956


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

1967, year I was born, I'm getting old:mg::mg:


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

*ummm*

1984


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

1274


----------



## vw_1_3 (Jan 28, 2007)

1450


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

oban said:


> 1970


1790


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

1111


----------



## roe1979 (Dec 22, 2008)

1492


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

1637 is mine


----------



## noahsdad (Sep 28, 2008)

1512


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

1200


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

1969....Same as my first car....Camaro


----------



## Apocono (Feb 24, 2003)

1477 is my guess


----------



## wekilldeer (Nov 26, 2008)

put me in!!!!
no wammy, no wammy, no wammy, STOP

Lucky #1715


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

i guess 1073


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

*put me in*

1956,great year.


----------



## jason coleman (Jan 24, 2006)

1028 for me. Thanks for the game


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

1974


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2009)

1030


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

1787


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

*Pack*

K, finally decided which pack to put up for the prize. Our Coyote Fanny pack is our # 1 selling pack. Comes with padded shoulder straps, one large compartment, 3 external pockets and one internal pocket for smaller items, or a 1 ltr water bladder. All items made with heaviest YKK Zippers, #10 on the main and #8 on the pockets. Lined with ripstop for strength and waterproofing. Realtree All Purpose Brown ( I think this is an older pattern). 1000ci, perfect for those 1/2day hunts, or for the treestand. Weighs only 1.5#!!! You can see pictures on the site at http://www.rockymountainpacks.com/huntingbackpacks.php
I will try to get a picture of some kind up soon to show the color of this specific one. THanks and good luck!!

www.rockymountainpacks.com


----------



## moto1 (Nov 28, 2008)

how's 1313


----------



## fgant10 (May 18, 2006)

*my guess*

1643, by the way this is a really cool thing you are doing. I am going to check out your website, in need of a big pack for a 14 day camping backpacking bowhunt in the badlands of ND.


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

1033 is my guess for the day


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

lets try.....

1688


----------



## DeltaBuck (Apr 16, 2008)

*...*

1972......


----------



## SwitchBuck (Apr 15, 2005)

1056 :darkbeer:


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

my guess is 1234
just let me know when you all need my shipping info


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

1241


----------



## KatesLiLHunter (Mar 15, 2008)

1888


----------



## bbaker-25 (Apr 7, 2009)

1100


----------



## redhookred1 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Guess*

1142


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

1051 is my guess,,,


----------



## Deepfryer (Feb 21, 2009)

*Guess*

1962


----------



## stickflinger1 (Jul 18, 2006)

1222


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

1898


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

1384


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

1116


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

1992


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

1001


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

1673


----------



## mmich (Sep 12, 2005)

1769


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

How about 1735.


----------



## XX75 (Jan 22, 2003)

*1412*

1412


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

1982


----------



## Bow_Hunter41 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Guess*

1983


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

1976


----------



## BlueRibbon1 (Feb 2, 2008)

1776 is mine


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

1975 for me


----------



## TroutbumArcher (Sep 19, 2008)

1988


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

888


----------



## MI_Archer (Mar 6, 2009)

1719


----------



## Gopherman (Aug 13, 2008)

:rockhard:1000 and thank you for the game!:shade:


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

1597


----------



## vw_1_3 (Jan 28, 2007)

1713


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

1444?

Either way, thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## B-tech fanatic (Mar 14, 2006)

1583


----------



## Buckeroo (Feb 1, 2008)

*!!*

1381


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

1990


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

1221


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

1950 for me (I didn't see it listed). Plus my one thounsandth post...:darkbeer:


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Second guess

1953


----------



## Heavishot (Jun 3, 2009)

1005


----------



## Tim/OH (Apr 3, 2004)

1428


----------



## donn92 (Apr 15, 2009)

*number guess*

my guess is 1433


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

1364


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

1208


----------



## roe1979 (Dec 22, 2008)

1556


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

1776

A number that has special significance for all Americans :darkbeer:


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

1491


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

*The best year....*

of course since my birthday is coming I say 1979


----------



## stickflinger1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*giveaway*

1222


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

*I'll try*

1421


----------



## Shane2MC (Oct 30, 2007)

1492


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

1921


----------



## robbfell06 (Apr 28, 2008)

1987


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

second try @ 1862


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

1974


----------



## ohhiitznik (Sep 24, 2008)

1897


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

how about 1985


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

1133 is my guess for the day.


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

1727


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

1970


----------



## mtshooter (Apr 9, 2006)

1966


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

1875


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i'll play 1717


----------



## vw_1_3 (Jan 28, 2007)

1025


----------



## 40rounds (Apr 25, 2009)

1125


----------



## ebeebe (Nov 19, 2008)

924 lets hope its a lucky number


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

Not looking back through all those, so hope no one else has this one.

1005


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

1887


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Second Guess - 1023


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

1605


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

1166


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

1222


----------



## upsman65 (Feb 13, 2009)

1615


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

How about 1965?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

i guess 1993
thanks!


----------



## dperez905 (Apr 20, 2009)

1694


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

1311


----------



## Savannahman (Nov 6, 2005)

1555


----------



## SENBLEN (Jul 21, 2009)

1533


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

*I'll play!*

My guess: 1967


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Tryin' 1944


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

1441


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

*2nd place prize*

The second place prize will be one of our stuff sacks. Perfect bag for your coat or sleeping bag. Built with 2 webbing loops that fit with our packs perfectly to attach the bag to the top, so your jacket, coat or spotting scope is not taking up all the room inside of your pack. Keeps the sleeves etc of your coat from falling off and dragging the ground while hiking, also works perfect for my sleeping bag for backcountry trips. 
Couple of guesses mighty close,,,,,,,,keep em coming!
Click below to see the Stuff Sack
http://www.rockymountainpacks.com/huntingpackaccessories.php


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Guess #3----1112


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

guess #2 1235


----------



## Capp35 (Apr 23, 2009)

1432


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

1409


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

1281


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

Let's try 1111 lucky number!!!


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

*3rd place*

3rd place prize will be one of our Bino Covers
you can see it here
http://www.rockymountainpacks.com/huntingpackaccessories.php

Thanks


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

1042


----------



## TnLungBuster (Mar 19, 2006)

1796 if that has not already been used


----------



## SwitchedBack (Mar 14, 2009)

1234 for me.


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

1731


----------



## bent (Nov 17, 2006)

2009


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

1717:shade:


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

1021


----------



## bent (Nov 17, 2006)

*Let' try again*

737


----------



## Robin_Hood (Jan 14, 2009)

*ttt*

1111


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

2011


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Guess*

1313


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

1978


----------



## ArcheryFiend (Sep 28, 2008)

1622


----------



## akgator (Jul 8, 2005)

53202


----------



## alphamax2009 (Feb 22, 2009)

*1002*

:darkbeer:


----------



## fgant10 (May 18, 2006)

*?*

1872:shade:


----------



## redracer_6 (Feb 19, 2007)

my guess is 1998


----------



## ID_Cuda (Mar 22, 2009)

1400


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll try 1289.


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

1985


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

guess #2 for me= 1980


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

1572


----------



## BumperB (Mar 5, 2009)

*my guess is...*

1685


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

*Second guess:*

1959


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

1549 try that'un


----------



## jkohler22 (Mar 6, 2009)

1917


----------



## shaftgiver09 (Nov 12, 2007)

*gues*

1767


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

1097


----------



## Bobber 1 (Mar 11, 2008)

1942:smile:


----------



## dmarwick (Aug 23, 2007)

1919 for me please


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

How about 2000


----------



## cshive (Dec 4, 2006)

*Guess*

1724


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

nikkifay & Robin Hood------Sorry guys 1111 was picked 3 days ago. Post # 42


----------



## vw_1_3 (Jan 28, 2007)

1331


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

2ND guess for me is 1990...just let me know when you need my address.:teeth:


----------



## RickinMo (Nov 14, 2002)

I take 1955 but I ain't saying why :shade: :shade:


Rick


----------



## xring2512 (Apr 14, 2005)

1245


----------



## hotrod26 (Aug 24, 2006)

1997


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

1st Guess:

I am going with *1157*


----------



## jbryant (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd like *1969* if you please!!


----------



## BlueRibbon1 (Feb 2, 2008)

1001 is mine for today


----------



## ArcheryFiend (Sep 28, 2008)

2nd guess
1619


----------



## Archry Princess (May 28, 2009)

1213


----------



## DthbyCB (Jan 27, 2009)

1597


----------



## nikkifay (Jul 13, 2009)

3rd guess

1499


----------



## MTFirefly (Apr 7, 2009)

*guess*

1007


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

1960 for me ....


----------



## Heavishot (Jun 3, 2009)

1750


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

1379 is my guess for today.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

10057


----------



## DIYbowhunter (Jun 22, 2009)

17542 I know its a winner!!


----------



## stickflinger1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*pack it up!*

1911


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

1564


----------



## bowtech_john (Apr 19, 2008)

1647


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

1941.....3rd guess


----------



## rgstone (Jun 7, 2009)

1751


----------



## Bow_Hunter41 (Feb 25, 2009)

*2nd Guess!! *

1822???:smile:


----------



## KJD_0214 (Mar 24, 2009)

1423


----------



## 72Beetle (Nov 10, 2008)

1988............


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

1257


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

1010


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

1182


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

1009


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

second guess 1007:shade:


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

One more time:

1820 :darkbeer:


----------



## fishfrey (Jul 8, 2003)

*Thanks*

1163


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

1333


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

1974 is my guess


----------



## MI_Archer (Mar 6, 2009)

1283


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

1721


----------



## SwitchBuck (Apr 15, 2005)

how bout 1493....


----------



## bac078 (Jul 1, 2007)

1129


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

1422


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

1184


----------



## jkohler22 (Mar 6, 2009)

1492


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

1960


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

1124


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

Last guess 1500

Now I am going hunting...


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

1003


----------



## redracer_6 (Feb 19, 2007)

1989


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

imsobroke said:


> :wav::wav:
> Thanks asingle. Glad you like it.
> K all, lets get this thing started. Number is between 1000 and 1999
> 3 prizes to give away. I will announce them soon. Start your guesses!!
> ...


1322


----------



## vw_1_3 (Jan 28, 2007)

1355


----------



## cjahlert (Aug 1, 2008)

1529

A first time game player.


----------



## irishpride42 (Apr 15, 2009)

1777


----------



## bac078 (Jul 1, 2007)

1337


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

1027


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

how about 1727


----------



## roe1979 (Dec 22, 2008)

1689


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

1666


----------



## urban104 (Apr 13, 2009)

1609


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

crap i just re read the rules and its one guess every 24 hours.. I was going 12.... but now i cant delete my posts.... help......


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

1151 please


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Guess #4....1444


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

*1735*

guess #3


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

guess #3 1288


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

1667


----------



## futurereal (Jan 28, 2007)

1371


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Guess 3

1419


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

1777


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

1949


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

1995


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

1327


----------



## blue heeler (Apr 25, 2008)

1952 

please


----------



## tannertt (Jun 15, 2007)

0815 thanks


----------



## DthbyCB (Jan 27, 2009)

1981


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

1632


----------



## IABowhunter67 (Jul 14, 2008)

1388


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

1517


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

1499 is the guess for today.


----------



## redracer_6 (Feb 19, 2007)

1001


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

1224


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

1814


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

1800 thank's


----------



## BlueRibbon1 (Feb 2, 2008)

1650


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

1176


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

Todays guess 1017


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

1776


----------



## SwitchBuck (Apr 15, 2005)

I think it is 1357.......


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

1798


----------



## Brown&Down (Sep 6, 2006)

1972


----------



## SENBLEN (Jul 21, 2009)

1448


----------



## Westmdhardwoods (Aug 25, 2008)

2nd Guess:

1515


----------



## vw_1_3 (Jan 28, 2007)

1613


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

2nd guess 1459


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

1152 please please


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

1301


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

*Gone*

OK all, Im outta here till Monday sometime. Keep the guesses coming!! no winners yet, but mighty close calls. I will check in Monday or Tuesday and announce the winner. Computer will be getting worked on so if you dont hear from me till Tuesday or Wednesday you will know why. 
Thanks for playing!!

www.rockymountainpacks.com


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

1397


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

1234


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

1687


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

1256


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

1853


----------



## richbat (Nov 22, 2008)

let's try 1987


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

1039


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

how bout 1228 !


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

Guess #3: 1999


----------



## roe1979 (Dec 22, 2008)

1399


----------



## Bow_Hunter41 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Third Guess!*

1703


----------



## IABowhunter67 (Jul 14, 2008)

1288


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Guess 4

1725


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

1327


----------



## stickflinger1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*pack it out*

1022


----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

1764 is my guess


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

ohhh 1887


----------



## Stopa Heart (Oct 5, 2007)

1085


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

*1299*


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

1942. I was born then so why not?

Dave Nowlin


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

1408 for today.


----------



## bigern26 (Jul 26, 2009)

Today I will try 1566


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

Guess for today 1463


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

1591


----------



## Stopa Heart (Oct 5, 2007)

1063
Today's guess


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

guess#4 1505


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

1432


----------



## jerm1812 (Jul 28, 2009)

1358


----------



## vw_1_3 (Jan 28, 2007)

1813


----------



## tweedy306 (Mar 26, 2008)

1983


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

1520


----------



## SENBLEN (Jul 21, 2009)

1001


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

1975


----------



## ArcheryFiend (Sep 28, 2008)

How about 1326


----------



## TeamAOC (Oct 23, 2008)

1771


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

1129


----------



## blue heeler (Apr 25, 2008)

1951 please


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

1430


----------



## GusGus30125 (Mar 5, 2009)

1714


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

1492 I believe a fella named Christopher discovered something then.

Dave Nowlin


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

1269


----------



## vw_1_3 (Jan 28, 2007)

1913


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

1467


----------



## rsteep (Mar 1, 2008)

1779


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

1607


----------



## Stopa Heart (Oct 5, 2007)

1931


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

one more ... 1775


----------



## OldSkoolKilla (Mar 29, 2009)

1153 for me


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

1111


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

1363

:darkbeer:


----------



## SwitchBuck (Apr 15, 2005)

1876
:cheers:


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

my second guess is 1492 if its still available


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

1669


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

1702


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

1670


----------



## Bow_Hunter41 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Another Guess!*

1523


----------



## sb220 (Jul 20, 2009)

1616


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Guess 5

1726


----------



## IABowhunter67 (Jul 14, 2008)

1788


----------



## xring2512 (Apr 14, 2005)

1187


----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

1221

Dave Nowlin


----------



## ArcheryFiend (Sep 28, 2008)

1571


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

1911


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

1639


----------



## BlueRibbon1 (Feb 2, 2008)

1994


----------



## Stopa Heart (Oct 5, 2007)

1842


----------



## vw_1_3 (Jan 28, 2007)

1413


----------



## archer109 (Sep 10, 2005)

1001


----------



## outdoorsnow (Apr 25, 2006)

1979


----------



## SwitchBuck (Apr 15, 2005)

1886...... could it be?:darkbeer:


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

one more...1814


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

*1201*


----------



## Rackmastr (Mar 20, 2006)

1224....


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Ummmmmm*

1535


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

1283 ?


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Another try....1912....My Dad's YOB


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

1816, gators an all.


----------



## beertherty (Aug 8, 2007)

1500


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

1421


----------



## fgant10 (May 18, 2006)

*?*

1612


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

1291


----------



## ironman1994 (Oct 26, 2007)

1976


----------



## kjmitch (Feb 3, 2009)

1996


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

1975


----------



## roe1979 (Dec 22, 2008)

*one more try*

1610


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

*1863
*


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

1964....that was a good year for me...


----------



## blue heeler (Apr 25, 2008)

1350


----------



## bow hunter (Aug 26, 2007)

1217............is the one:shade:


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

1655 is my guess


----------



## questions_14 (Jul 20, 2005)

1434


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

1682


----------



## Big Cedar (Mar 13, 2003)

*Lets try*

1127

Thanks


----------



## BLB752 (Aug 16, 2004)

1114


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

1546


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

1001


----------



## Smoke-Walker09 (Jan 6, 2006)

1761


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok its the third. Who wins???
:teeth:


----------



## robinhood38 (Mar 19, 2009)

*guess*

1749


----------



## SENBLEN (Jul 21, 2009)

1200


----------



## Stopa Heart (Oct 5, 2007)

1342


----------



## SavageHuntress (Feb 24, 2009)

1845


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

*Giveaway*

Right there with Camoman73, its the third, who gets it?


----------



## beertherty (Aug 8, 2007)

1499.5

Exactly in between 1000 and 1999


----------



## BOWJOE (Mar 1, 2003)

1639


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

1466


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

1923....Mom's birth year


----------



## roe1979 (Dec 22, 2008)

*One dollar, Bob.*

1208


----------



## Bow_Hunter41 (Feb 25, 2009)

1682


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

1881


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Cmon daddy needs a new RMP*

1968 Chet my boy!:shade:


----------



## michigandeersla (Oct 15, 2004)

1284

no idea why but sounds like a good number

thanks for the chance


----------



## IABowhunter67 (Jul 14, 2008)

1688


----------



## SwitchBuck (Apr 15, 2005)

could it be 1282?


----------



## camoman30 (Aug 26, 2008)

1670


----------



## abbgdr (Sep 26, 2006)

1737


----------



## ironman1994 (Oct 26, 2007)

1901


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

1513


----------



## afhunter (Feb 25, 2009)

1523


----------



## uryc (Oct 14, 2006)

1276


----------



## BlueRibbon1 (Feb 2, 2008)

1887


----------



## ~Tara~ (Apr 16, 2007)

1501


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Well Camoman73 looks like the thread is still open.

Lets go with 1654


----------



## SportHunter (May 22, 2009)

1777


----------



## 2001outbackchev (Feb 2, 2009)

1444


----------



## Stopa Heart (Oct 5, 2007)

1078


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

today's guess 1917


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

*WE Have a winner*

Well we have a winner. But I need to go through all the numbers and see who it is. 
Sorry for the delay, if you read my last post Ive been gone,, and had the computer being worked on for the last couple days. got it back and its slower than ever
Get back to you in the next few hours with the winner!!

Thanks

www.rockymountainpacks.com


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

*And the WINNER IS*

ANd we have a winner,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but first, we have a tie for 2nd and 3rd...........

Buckchaser and Hunt4 Jesus need to reply here with 1 guess to break the tie

Pick a number between 1 and 10. closest guess gets 2nd..................

We will wait to announce the number and winner till we hear from them

(gotta build some suspense here):shade:


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

actually thats a tie for 2nd that should say.................


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

and thats buckchaser86


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Cool Beans thanks alot for the opportunity! It is greatly appreciated. 

I will go with number* 6 *as that is my favorite!

Thanks again!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

buckchaser86---are you the guy that won a couple times on the web hunt challenge?


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes I am. It seems my luck is not running out yet.

I have PMed him and told him to give my prize to the next in line to win. :darkbeer:

Cheers and Thanks


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats to the winners and thanks for the opportunity.:smile:


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 12, 2006)

*my number is*

5

thanks alot


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

buckchaser86 said:


> Yes I am. It seems my luck is not running out yet.
> 
> I have PMed him and told him to give my prize to the next in line to win. :darkbeer:
> 
> Cheers and Thanks


Must be tough to sit down with that golden horseshoe up your butt.:smile:


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

well hunt 4Jesus, you are the 2nd place winner. buckchaser has given up his chance and past it on to the next in line
that makes Hunt 4 Jesus the 2nd place winner of the STuff Sack
pm or email me your shipping address and Ill get it out asap!! Congrats!!

www.rockymountainpacks.com

1st and 3rd to be revealed soon


----------



## Stopa Heart (Oct 5, 2007)

Hunt 4 Jesus and Buckchaser had 1984 and 1986 and were tied for 2nd.
Maybe AzDiamondHeat is 1st with 1985?:darkbeer:


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

and the 3rd place winner is a tie with bowhunter 41 and robbfell06..........so instead of a new game for a tiebreaker how about we just send them both out a bino cover. Congrats!!!!!!!!! send me your shipping info and we will get them sent out!!!


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

Stopa heart

I did that math too and I sure hope so!!

I have to admit he is KILLING ME with the wait...

This is definitely entertaining...well worth the entry fee!

Even if it is not me, props to Imsobroke for some good clean fun..and some cool prizes!


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

and the winner is.........................................


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

to be announced tomorrow................................:mg:


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

*1st place winnerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*

Ha...Just kiddin................
Well stopaheart, your to good. Yepper, Congrats to AZDiamondHeat!!! WInner of the Coyote Fanny pack. Be sure to get me your shipping info and it will be sent out asap!! 

Thanks for playing everyone, bummer I was gone alot of the time for this one, usually alot of fun to get more involved. 
Ill gladly do these as much as I can, I just ask in return for everyone to check out our website, and look into the packs and consider using us when it comes time you are in the market for packs, frames or accessories. We are a smaller company, but our quality and functionality of our packs will stand up to any. We truly appreciate the support and business from those who have used our products. Thanks a bunch everyone!!

If you have any ideas on new/different games, let me know. WOuld like to try something new, but the number game is just so simple to do and totally random. FYI I happened to see Back To the Future on TV when choosing the number, thought 1985 sounded good to me................................


----------



## Stopa Heart (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats to AzDiamondHeat and huge props to Imsobroke!


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

Way too cool!!

First I would like to thank all the little people who made this possible...

Seriousy, THANK YOU very much.


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

and again BIG props to Imsobroke. I thought this was played very well.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Cogradts winners!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats fellas!


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

*Thanks for playing everyone*

Thanks for everyone for the participation etc. If you come up with another idea for a game please let me know, or we can continue to do the number thing. 
I may do another here soon, something smaller like just an accessory of some kind, will see what happens. Please check out the products at www.rockymountainpacks.com and tell us what you think. you can reach us by phone or email from the site, we want to hear any comments you may have, especially how to better the packs. Any info is good info. Thanks again to everyone...............and good huntn!!

Chet

www.rockymountainpacks.com


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*pack*

1553


----------



## chasemukluk (Jun 10, 2008)

Man bummer. I was close. I think my first guess was 1982. Oh well. Thanks for great contest.


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

well Crap I missed it


----------



## AzDiamondHeat (May 10, 2008)

Ok guys and gals. Just got the pack delivered today and I must say it is very nice. I have attached my quiver to it and am all ready to try it out. 

Just on initial impressions, I would definitely recommend that if you need a small day pack(I'm certain his big stuff is just as nice!!), this one definitely should be on your llist. Check out his website and give him some business because his stuff is NICE.

Oh, and this is my HONEST OPINION. He did not ask me to say this!!!!


Chet, thanks again for the fun game and the VERY nice pack. I look forward to picking up a few accessories for it!!


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

thx AZ glad to hear you like it! Send some pics when you kill stuff eh?

FYI all I have a few clearance colors, items we are moving if you are interested you can check them out at the thread below.........Thanks!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1055255758#post1055255758

www.rockymountainpacks.com


----------



## Scrogger (Sep 17, 2006)

*1234*

1234


----------



## okkbt (Jan 24, 2005)

*guess*

1003


----------



## imsobroke (Jul 23, 2008)

everyone should have received or be receiving the items any time now. Let me know if you have any issues, or dont see them for some reason. Thanks for playing all

www.rockymountainpacks.com


----------

